
Russia to act against Google if Sputnik, RT get lower search rankings: official - tareqak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-russia/russia-to-act-against-google-if-sputnik-rt-get-lower-search-rankings-official-idUSKBN1DL2MA
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Reuters: Russia says it could act against Google if
Sputnik, RT get lower search rankings, after Eric Schmidt said “those kinds of
websites” should have less prominence_

